# So i'm kinda crazy and bad with money



## joshp912 (Dec 17, 2005)

Been thinking about this build for a while now. Not 100% dead set on which way to go but I've been thinking about doing it like this....


R53 Mini Cooper S body with the 2.7t engine and quattro. I have the money to burn and want something different. I love the way Mini's handle soooo much but they need more torque/power. At first I was thinking about doing a 1.8t swap which would be a lot cheaper. Then started thinking about doing a 2.0 tsi swap which hasn't been done yet I don't think. Now i'm thinking awd would be the way to go...


Wearing the flame suit as I type


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

This isn't really on-topic for the B5 s4 forum. Thread moved. Good luck with... your... whatever this is. :thumbup:


----------

